# Dish TV / Tata Sky and use of TV Tuner Card



## patkim (Jul 17, 2008)

As of now my primary source of watching TV is the TV Tuner Card on my PC for advantages like screen capture, recording etc.
I am likely to change from Cable TV to DTH (Dish / Tata Sky etc)

Does the Dish TV or Tata Sky has provision to seamlessly plug in to the RF in of the TV Tuner? And if anyone has tried it.... how is the overall picture quality..at least it shouldn’t have dots or lines etc.
It’s fine that ultimately on TV Tuner it will reflect only one channel number..

I am trying to get in touch with the Tata Sky Helpdesk but no luck so far.
Thx,


----------



## confused!! (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont think tata sky would support TV tuner ...Dish tV had once the option of connecting to computer..better get in touch with Dish TV CC


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, TATA Sky can be connected to a TV tuner card, I'm presently using it on my Intex card. There are 2 options - either a single coaxial cable from the box to the card or separate cables for video and audio. The audio cable will have one normal speaker cable-like connector and the other end will have L & R channel connectors for the box. The output video quality is acceptable, no dots or lines, but can't be compared to the normal TV output.


----------



## patkim (Jul 21, 2008)

Good to know that Tata Sky can be connected to RF In of TV Tuner.
In line with this I would also like to know if features like TimeShift work seemlessly here as now there would be only one channel on TV Tuner and control would be thru the Settop box.
Thx.


----------



## paroh (Jan 1, 2009)

As cable is analogue and tata sky is digital (SO is any tv tuner card will work for both analogue cable and tata sky digital) for recording in computer???????????


----------



## evewin89 (Jan 2, 2009)

is there any TV tunner card available in the market that can record Tata sky (or any DTH) programs without loosing any picture or audio quality?


----------



## parthbarot (Jan 3, 2009)

see... in digital TV, you have channel tuner in the Settop box.So,you can connect the STB to your tv tuner card in pc and record the data what is playing.

But yeah,you can't see different channels on TV and PC at the same time... because STB is common...and only it can tune/decode the digital channels...So you will need separate STB for this.

But recording is possible...For high quality,you need better card which can take more data etc... check for pinnacle..its having a good range of cards...

regards.


----------



## paroh (Jan 3, 2009)

parthbarot said:


> see... in digital TV, you have channel tuner in the Settop box.So,you can connect the STB to your tv tuner card in pc and record the data what is playing.
> 
> But yeah,you can't see different channels on TV and PC at the same time... because STB is common...and only it can tune/decode the digital channels...So you will need separate STB for this.
> 
> ...



Can u tell as there are the tv tuner cards that are available before the DTH like (Tata sky dish, tv) as these DTH are digital one so will old card works with them??


----------



## mahesh_bharti (Jan 9, 2009)

any body know type of broadcast of tatasky ITS DVB - T or DVB- S.befor buying tv tuner you should know.


----------



## ash25_nofear (Jan 25, 2009)

All DTH servces in India are DVB-S (T for Terrestrial and S for Satellite)....

You cannot connect the RF feed from the antenna directly to the tuner in your PC but only through the STB..... If you directly connect it you'd be able to view only free-to-air channels... The paid channels would all be encrypted and can be decrypted only by your STB for the ones which you have subscription.... This is the basic purpose of conditional access....

When you connect through Composite or S-Video from the STB to your PC, it would also be passing through Macrovision and CGMS-A content protection systems and your tv tuner card might not allow you to record content if any of it is present....

Have any more questions I'd be glad to answer as I work in the STB industry only....


----------



## vwad (Jun 4, 2009)

ash25_nofear said:


> All DTH servces in India are DVB-S (T for Terrestrial and S for Satellite)....
> 
> You cannot connect the RF feed from the antenna directly to the tuner in your PC but only through the STB..... If you directly connect it you'd be able to view only free-to-air channels... The paid channels would all be encrypted and can be decrypted only by your STB for the ones which you have subscription.... This is the basic purpose of conditional access....
> 
> ...



is there any way out to escape from macrovision bottleneck ?

will it help if I connect it to VCR through composite in on the rear of VCR and then with composite out of VCR to composite in of my TV tuner ??


----------

